# My Zucchini Plant Progress



## Andy1 (Apr 9, 2010)

Tee I'm impressed you got these in the ground so early. I've been burned too many times to plant before last frost date here in Clayton, NC. Have you been having unseasonably warm weather so far? Until this morning of course (chilly)


Keeping my fingers crossed for you. Zucchini bread awaits.
@andy_naylor


----------

